# Horn Help



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

I'm doing 4H with my boer goat, Niko, and I was wondering if anyone has any facts about horns for my poster. Thanks so much :happygoat:


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Horns are cool! Things many people don't know about horns: 

1. Both male and female goats grow horns, but males are usually larger. 
2. Horns grow for the life of the goat and are not shed each year like antlers.
3. Horns show a ring around the outside for every year of growth, and rings also indicate stressful times in a goat's life such as an accident, injury, or illness.
4. Horns that grow from dark hair are usually gray, black or brown. Horns that grow from white hair are often pink or amber. 
5. The skull and sinus cavity of the goat grow up into the horn. 
6. The horns contain large blood vessels that act like a radiator system to help regulate a goat's body temperature. 
7. Goats often use their horns as back scratchers.
8. Goats use their horns for protection against predators and against other goats or animals (such as horses) who want to take their food. 
9. Goats can use their horns as tools to open gate latches, pull branches down to eating-level, push obstacles out of their way, and even lift each other to safety. I read a story once where a heavily pregnant doe tripped and fell into an irrigation ditch. She was lying upside-down and couldn't roll over to get back on her feet. The head male goat (not sure if it was a buck or a pack wether), came over to try to help her. The owner was running over to intervene, but he stopped in amazement as he watched the goats figure it out themselves. After circling her several times, and after several unsuccessful attempts to get his horns and legs under her body, he finally managed to hook his horns behind hers and dragged her out of the ditch so she could get to her feet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Couldn't of said it better.


----------



## GoatKids (Apr 8, 2018)

Damfino said:


> Horns are cool! Things many people don't know about horns:
> 
> 1. Both male and female goats grow horns, but males are usually larger.
> 2. Horns grow for the life of the goat and are not shed each year like antlers.
> ...


Thank you for the information!!


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Well said! Fun project!


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

One use of horns that I did not see mentioned is wrecking ball/bulldozer.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Davon said:


> One use of horns that I did not see mentioned is wrecking ball/bulldozer.


Ahem: 
"9. Goats can use their horns as tools to open gate latches, pull branches down to eating-level, _push obstacles out of their way_..."


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I would have called it complete if it had said destroy obstacles even if they are not in their way. LOL.


----------



## Martha Trujillo-Cody (May 19, 2018)

GoatKids said:


> Thank you for the information!!


Wonderful Information for this new goat owner!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I have a skull of a yearling doe I had to put down so I cut the horn off one side for a learning device for people, I can get pics of it if you want. so you can see the sinus and skull in the horn.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

here we go...


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Thank you @spidy1. I had no idea, either. So down here or anywhere that gets hot, we are doing a disservice to our goats when we disbud. 
This information really means a lot to me as far as cooling for my goats.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

IMO yes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very good pic thank you.
I always state, goats need their horns, becasue it works like a radiator. 

However, I do know some have to dehorn, so I cannot say not too.


----------



## [email protected]'sAcre (May 9, 2018)

Thank you very much for posting so cool.


----------

